# Engine running when returning from Tescos!



## CuppaTT (Nov 24, 2015)

A very odd thing happened yesterday. I parked up in Tesco to get some lunch. Locked the car as normal and had the keys in my pocket all the time. Was gone about 15 minutes but when I returned to the car, I could see the rear lights were on. As I approached, I realised the car was just sitting there ticking over and unlocked! The spare keys were at home.

How can this happen? Even if I forget to press the stop button, the engine always cuts out when I get out of the car - which it did this time. And even if I then forget to lock it too (which i didnt), surely with the key being about 500m away, the car shouldn't run? The dashboard had the warning sign that the key was not near when I returned to it.

I am amazed it was still there as it must have looked very odd to anyone walking past.

Anyone else had similar problems? I'll see if it happened again but will take to the dealer asap anyway.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

A couple of other users on this forum have mentioned this happening to them and since reading about it have paid close attention to mine. The only issue I have personally come across is sometimes when trying to turn the car off. If I put the car in Park (I have the S-tronic), and then put on the handbrake, if the car goes into stop/start mode and my foot is still on the brake, when I press the engine start button (to turn the car off) it actually restarts the engine meaning I have to turn it off again. Not sure if this is something that may have happened to you and you innocently took it for granted that the car was off?

On another note I always listen out for the Audi Heartbeat when I get out of the car. (Partly so I know the car is off, but mainly because I enjoy the fact the car does it haha)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Makes you wonder what insurance companies will make of this if one is stolen under such circumstances.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Perhaps is was complaining about being taken to Tesco's and was trying to escape incase its doors were attacked by a tesco car park warrior


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Cwd said:


> Perhaps is was complaining about being taken to Tesco's and was trying to escape incase its doors were attacked by a tesco car park warrior


There's the answer !

OP should have gone to Waitrose


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Cwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP should have gone in his wife's car. :lol:


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Cwd said:
> ...


Funny you should say that. I find myself thinking we need to go in my wife's Vauxhall Adam, but the boot is non existent. Also I am constantly torn between wanting to drive my car everywhere because it's amazing, and not driving it anywhere in case it gets hurt. First world problems I know.


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

glund91 said:


> A couple of other users on this forum have mentioned this happening to them and since reading about it have paid close attention to mine. The only issue I have personally come across is sometimes when trying to turn the car off. If I put the car in Park (I have the S-tronic), and then put on the handbrake, if the car goes into stop/start mode and my foot is still on the brake, when I press the engine start button (to turn the car off) it actually restarts the engine meaning I have to turn it off again. Not sure if this is something that may have happened to you and you innocently took it for granted that the car was off?
> 
> On another note I always listen out for the Audi Heartbeat when I get out of the car. (Partly so I know the car is off, but mainly because I enjoy the fact the car does it haha)


Same here.

I've turned my heartbeat up so I can hear it... and this morning it definitely did not switch off 1st time at work.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine forever turns the engine back on after I have put it in park, but it's never been been back on after returning to it. Not sure if this was useful, but every little helps..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Mine forever turns the engine back on after I have put it in park, but it's never been been back on after returning to it. Not sure if this was useful, but every little helps..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If you're 'parked' with the engine off but the ignition still on with air-con, multimedia etc all running, the engine will turn itself on to keep the battery topped up. Of you don't do anything, it will turn itself back off again after a few minutes. Not sure if this helps either, but as you say (and as they say), every little helps...


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > every little helps..
> ...


What, Tesco's. Nice to see some 'carmedians' here today. :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Because if you turn off the car when you have the seatbelt plugged, the engine goes to ready and not to off..
In ready, the start and stop will come in when some conditions are reached..in this case, when the engine temperature is below a certain temperature..

There are some conditions to allow the start and stop to works or not

The advice from the other thread is check the rev counter, it has to says off!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Deeve experienced the same problem recently. He recommended always looking back at the car to see if the wing mirrors have automatically folded in (if you have that feature). Should be a sure-fire way to determine whether the car is properly switched off or not.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Deary me, all this high tech stuff, should have kept your MK1 like me.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

If you don't hear the heart beat on exit then it's still on standby.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> Deary me, all this high tech stuff, should have kept your MK1 like me.


I passed a Mk1 today on my in to work. They look really dated and all round and soft looking, and bit like a Fiat 500. It's strange how back in the day they looked awesome, and I indeed loved my Mk1, but now I guess we are all used to looking at sharper design lines. It's funny cos I also passed a Copen and looked looks dated too, but not as much as the silver Mk1 TT!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

stumardy said:


> bobclive22 said:
> 
> 
> > Deary me, all this high tech stuff, should have kept your MK1 like me.
> ...


I suppose that's what happens after 15 years.
Still a design classic however.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Not to be undermined in my opinion and still a head turner along with the mk 2 also, however it has taken a 3rd generation for me to finally put my hands in my pockets and actually buy one :mrgreen:

Are all these cars the keyless entry type that have the problem of restarting themselves?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Matrix said:


> Not to be undermined in my opinion and still a head turner along with the mk 2 also, however it has taken a 3rd generation for me to finally put my hands in my pockets and actually buy one :mrgreen:
> 
> Are all these cars the keyless entry type that have the problem of restarting themselves?


Yup. With a proper key the only way it could happen would be to leave it in the ignition with the engine running (and a big sign saying #please take me)


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

deeve said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be undermined in my opinion and still a head turner along with the mk 2 also, however it has taken a 3rd generation for me to finally put my hands in my pockets and actually buy one :mrgreen:
> ...


I must be getting confused I didn't think any of the TT's used a key to start?
I thought that the were either keyless entry/ keyless start via a start button or remote unlocking with a fob but still push button start without the requirement for a key & ignition switch.
Is this not the case?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Mk 2 had keys...


----------

